# Pain and bloating 5wks after d&c



## justwaiting

Hi ladies,
I have looked on the net for information but I can't find anything that looks at pain after d&c after more than the initial weeks or so. So I'm coming to you to see if anyone else has or is feeling this too.

I had my second mmc nearly 5 weeks ago I had a DnC for this as I did last time. Any way after the op I had a little bleeding and pain but that went within a few days and I have been feeling fine. Until a few days I go I started getting sharp pains in my lower abdomen. sometimes on one side sometimes both and sometimes right in the middle. I am also bloated i'm giving the pregnant women in my office a run for their money thats for sure, I feel like I'm going to burst. Also it doesn't hurt to pee or anything but if I wait to long to go to the loo it hurts really bad. I don't remember having this after my first Dnc.
Since I haven't had a period since Feb I'm wondering is it just all my bits getting back to normal and I'm going to get AF shortly. who'd have thought I could forget what getting my period feels like. But I just don't think this is it. My boobs have been more sensitive but that could be pms too.

I am off to the dr this afternoon to check this out. I did have an us a week after the op to check for retained products but that was clear so it's not that. I hope one of you ladies cna shed some light or atleast tell me what I'm feeling is normal. I feel pregnant but like 5 months along(not that I have any idea what that feels like) I hate this:wacko:


----------



## Nat0619

It could very well be your AF approaching hun. But another thing I would ask is - is there any chance you could have conceived again? Don't want to get your hopes up but it's just that those are symptoms I had before I got my :bfp: last time. I bloated up like I was several months gone right from before AF was due and had lots of pains very low down and to the sides. 

Worth checking with GP hun, do let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

Sorry I have no experience with this. I gave birth to Ava at 18 weeks so medically I was not touched anywhere and I never had a D and C :cry:
I am so sorry you are going through this, I hope your doctor has some answers. it is bad enough to have to go through this emotionally now physically also is just awful, I am so sorry :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## justwaiting

Dr Did some tests and has sent them of to the lab. She did a urine pg test to which was negative but it's still a possibility that I could have concieved again it's not unheard of right! She thought it is possibly my body getting ready for af again as it has been several months since my last one but I don't remember anything but cramps the day I get af and bowel issues. I normally don't get anything in the lead up except maybe a pimple or two but mc can change your body I guess. My body has been through a lot and has only had 2 af's since sept last year so who knows. Hoping for a bfp but I refuse to get my hopes up


----------



## mexicomum

Just wondering how this turned out? Did you find out the cause? I'm 4 wks after D&C and got horrendous bloating and constipation after being perfectly fine immediately after the procedure. Although I am just feeling quite confused about symptoms generally - in the space of 2 weeks I had laproscopic surgery for suspected ectopic, which was a benign tumour, confirmation of an anembrionic pregnancy and a D&C the following week, day before d&C a post-incisional hernia which was operated on at same time as d&C....so all in all a bit of a horrible fortnight! 
So anyway, I have had this bloating for the last week-10 days getting progressively sorer and more visible. It coincides with a new diet, which ironically is high in fibre and shouldn't be causing me to be constipated. The bloating has also caused a second hernia at my incision sites...
So not sure which doctor to refer myself to, no idea if its gastrointestinal or gynocological or abdominal pain and just feeling a bit sorry for myself...

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!!
Thanks!


----------



## justwaiting

Hi, This was several montha ago but my af showed up a week later. Also I was diagnosed with asherman's syndrome. Scarring of the uterus caused by dnc's. Which is another reason my af's were a bit screwy.
you sound like you had one hell of a time recently. i hope it's all ovcer now and you can get back to ttc soon.


----------



## mexicomum

thanks for this! i suspended my diet today as it's the only thing i have any kind of control over and bloating seems a bit better but not massively. Back at the doctor's on Friday so see what he says...thinking it's probably af...appreciate your quick response!


----------



## bellamamma

Heymexicomum, a new high fiber diet can cause bloating as your body's not used to the fiber, and also constipation if you're not getting enough liquids along with it! Also, after my m/c's my pms became worse and bloating is a big symptom for me, maybe it's a combination of things? Hope u get some help from the doc, hugs!


----------

